# Can I feed my frogs stick insects?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Someone I work at the same company with keeps stick insects and said he had some he wanted to get rid of, he knows i have tree frogs and asked if i wanted them as he heard they eat them in the wild?
Would they be of any nutritional value? Dunno what type of stick insects they are.


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

yeah they should be fine, check out for toxins in the insects and also what they have been eating, some species are poisonous. i have fed my beardy sticks but not my frogs though:whistling2:


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

would be careful on this subject, many stick insect can give of toxins that can irritate skin of people so would take extra care when feeding to Frogs, their skins are so much more delicate than ours! 

it would help to no what type of stick insect it is?? also alot of sticks eat poisonous foods like Ivy & Rhododendron, Indian stick insects are the most common & these feed on bramble i should think these would be fine to feed most things! but find out first what spieces then do your research! :2thumb:


----------

